# My Pudden just went to the bridge



## Pudden

Mama's Pudden died an hour ago. I was very sudden - the Pudden was having breakfast and suddenly keeled over with a seizure and Mama did CPR but she died.

The Pudden had a couple of small seizures a few weeks ago, but Mama called all the vets and we did bloodwork and a thorough checkup and everything came back perfect.

Still, Mama had a hunch that something wasn't right. Even though the Pudden acted and appeared normal, Mama dreaded that something was up. Maybe she had an embolism or a brain tumor?

Mama is so sad right now. How can she face life without the Pudden?

Still, one must be grateful. The Pudden had 12 years, 8 of them with Mama, and so many adventures, chronicled on this site. She was spared old age and sickness and went without pain. 

Mama is so sad...


----------



## Claire's Friend

OMG , I am so so sorry. Such a terrible shock. Know that we are always here for you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh no, I am so very sorry,

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Pudden, may your adventures continue while you wait in the fields there.


----------



## Brave

I am so sorry. Words fail me. 

((((hugs)))) We are here for you.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am so very sorry. I loved you Pudden so much, all her adventures and life in Alaska that made her Pudden ( one in a Million girl )

She will always be in your heart & soul, you gave her the best life! HUGS

Peace Be With You Sweet Pudden!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, I am so so sorry. Pudden couldn't have asked for a better Mama or a better life, and had wonderful adventures. Although I know you are sad, I think she went the way many of us would want to-suddenly, with no suffering and no pain, at the end of a life well-lived.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how important she was to you. So so sad.


----------



## Wendy427

Oh no! I'm so, so sorry! Pudden was so loved by all of us here on GRF. Loved hearing about all her exciting Alaskan adventures!

We're going to miss her terribly.

Run free at the Bridge, Pudden!


----------



## Laurie

I am so sorry to hear of Pudden's passing. If only all dogs were able to experience the kind of life she had with you!

RIP Pudden.


----------



## Pammie

My heart is breaking for you. RIP Pudden you beautiful, adventurous girl!
((Hugs to you)))


----------



## davebeech

I'm so sorry to hear about Pudden, I think we all loved reading about her adventures.
You will be Greatly missed !!!

Rest In Peace Pudden


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm just hearing this sad news. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. RIP sweet Pudden.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Oh no! I'm so sorry for Momma's loss. That is tragic and sudden.


----------



## Maggies mom

Im so sorry.... You gave Pudden a wonderful life full of love.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I am in shock at Pudden's passing. My heart is breaking for Pudden's momma. Rest in peace Pudden...we will all miss your adventures. I'm so sorry.


----------



## swishywagga

So awfully sad and sorry to read about Pudden, I was just recently thinking about you both and all your adventures. My heart breaks for you, I am sending over comforting hugs and thoughts. You gave her the most wonderful life, once again so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry for the loss of Pudden. I always loved reading about your adventures together. You gave her such a wonderful life. Cannot imagine how terrible it is for you losing her so suddenly. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sad to hear this. What a life well lived. I hope you find comfort in that and the fact she went without pain or extended illness. Hugs to you. I know that I'll never forget Pudden and her adventures. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Rainheart

I am heartbroken for you. Run free, Pudden. I am so sorry.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very very sorry


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very sorry that your Pudden is gone, this whole forum feels like they know and love da Pudden through your adventures. I also lost my Bonnie last Saturday, I hope our girls are playing happily together at the bridge. Run free pretty girl!


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh no. I am so very sorry about Pudden. It's such a shock when they pass so quickly. I always loved reading about Pudden and her life with you.

Please know I'm thinking about you and you are in my prayers.


----------



## stan and ollie

Oh no, I am so sorry. You gave her such a wonderful life. Run free Pudden your Momma will miss you very much.


----------



## Mayve

I am sorry for the loss of Pudden. Hugs to your momma Pudden!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh no, I am so so sorry. There are many of us "old timers" on the forum who followed so many of Pudden's adventures, and feel that we knew and loved her. She will be so badly missed.
Hugs to you. It's so hard.


----------



## laprincessa

I'm so sorry, I loved reading about Pudden


run free, sweet girl


----------



## Joe and Angel Sammy's Mum

I am so very sorry! RIP Sweet Pudden ♥♥♥


----------



## OutWest

I'm so, so sad. The Pudden was such a wonderful dog. You are right that it's wonderful she had a wonderful life and did not suffer at the end, but it hurts so much when they leave no matter what. I hope you'll take very good care of yourself over the next weeks and months.

Goodby sweet Pudden. You will be greatly missed.


----------



## RSHANNING

I am so sorry for your loss. I always loved hearing about Puddens adverntures.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am very sorry to read of Pudden's passing. She was a beloved forum favorite and many of us will miss her and your adventures together. May she have many adventures at the Bridge awaiting your reunion.


----------



## goldensrbest

So sorry,we all lived to read your posts, you gave her a great life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Pudden.

She had a wonderful life with you-I will miss the stories about your adventures with her. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed Pudden


----------



## Debles

I am so very sorry for your loss of Pudden. What a wonderful life she had with you. I know how hard it is to live without them. Our soulmates. God speed dear Pudden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry! Godspeed, sweet Pudden!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sienna's Mom

I'm SO very sorry! We loved hearing about all your adventures, you were such a great story teller. I am sending you prayers, positive thoughts and many hugs. 

You were a great Mama, you gave her a wonderful life!


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I am so very sorry to read this. I always enjoyed reading Pudden's adventures and knew what a sweetheart she was. I know how much you will miss her - a hole in your heart and your soul. Thinking of you. Godspeed Pudden. You were truly loved.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry for your loss and how sudden it was.
It was so much fun to share Pudden and her Mama's life. A life full of adventure and excitement and blue poop and a color wheel.

They take a little piece of our heart with them, but it is because they had such a huge place in it while they were here. Sending hugs and prayers for peace for you, but is sure hard to deal with.

Pudden is off to new glorious adventures and waiting just around a curve in the path like she always did.


----------



## AlanK

Rest in peace sweet Pudden. You have always been such a pleasure with your Mom sharing all of the adventures you have had over the years. 

Claudia your friends in Georgia Share your sadness. So sorry my friend. 

There is much for us to celebrate, however, about a wonderful life Pudden has had.


----------



## Pudden

Mama called a friend and she'll come out and help Mama dig a grave for her Pudden in the yard.


----------



## Neeko13

Im so so saddened to read of Puddin's passing..... Im sorry....I know how you are feeling... I loved reading about Puddin's adventures.....she is now at the bridge making new adventures, with lots of new friends....may you find peace in her passing....will be thinking of you.....take care...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

RIP Pudden..you have fun with all the furkids who already are up there..


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry to read this...Pudden touched so many through your wonderful stories of your adventures with her. Many thoughts and prayers for you and may her memories bring you comfort. 

I read this recently and it is so fitting for Pudden...almost as much as the beautiful poem you wrote to Pudden a couple of years back which I saved and revisit--your love for Pudden just radiates through it. If ok, I would love to post that poem for those who might not have seen it

*But I know she is coming close to the time where she will stop being a dog, and she will be part of everything. She will be in the wind, and in the soil, and in the snow, and in me, wherever I go. --Fiona Apple*


----------



## Thor0918

I don't get on here very much but I just heard this sad news. Pudden was one of our favorites. And certainly one of mine. She had some great adventures thanks to you! Hugs to you at this sad time.


----------



## mainegirl

I am so sorry to hear of Pudden's passing. It is so so so so sad to hear of my favorites going on to the bridge, Pudden, Daisy, Duke, Oliver, Tom, and all the other. I hope you know how much she meant to all of us and how much her passing has hit us, of course not a bit of what it has done to you. Please know that you are in my prayers and thoughts. We are here and still want to hear from you
beth, moose and angel


----------



## hollyk

I'm so very sorry.
Godspeed Pudden.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

One of my very favorite forum Golden's...I'm so sad and I'm so sorry Claudia. You and you alone created such a wonderful life for her. All those wonderful years together but never enough. The Pudden and her mom will remain forever in these golden pages and continue to put smiles on people's faces as they read about all your crazy antics and adventures together. My heart and thoughts go out to you on this most difficult day. Rest in peace sweet Pudden and then raise a little hell  and know that your mom loves and misses you more than words can say...


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

So very sorry about Pudden. She sure was and always will be one special dog for sure.

Going to light a candle for her now...


----------



## Megora

I'm so sorry. I was another one of those who enjoyed the Puddin and Mama stories....  I'm so sad right now. I'm glad she went in peace. I'm glad you have the little one to huggle and comfort you right now.


----------



## PrincessDi

It would be wonderful if you put sweet Pudden's adventures in a book. All of the beautiful pictures that you've posted over the years about Pudden and Alaska. I'd sure buy and read that book if you did.


----------



## MrsKuhn

My heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

I am so sorry... Run free Pudden.., You had a wonderful life.


----------



## olik

I am so sorry to hear a sad news.Run free Pudden!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Pudden will be missed by so many, Claudia, as she was a once-in-a-lifetime dog for you, and you chronicled her adventures so beautifully. I'm very sorry for your loss. Perhaps Pudden and the musk ox people and the moose people will all be friends at the Bridge. If not, she'll have lots of help from our beloved pack of angel pups to keep those "other" people in line. Keeping you in my thoughts as you learn to adjust to life without your precious Pudden......


----------



## olliversmom

I am so sorry you lost your dear Pudden.
Their lives are much too short.
So sorry


----------



## magiclover

I am devastated to hear this. Pudden was so special to so many of us here. What a beautiful life she had with her beautiful Mama. I am so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Im absolutely in pieces reading this. Your tales of Pudden have been so precious, I felt I knew the Pudden personally, your photos were beautiful and Pudden was very special. I can only imagine how you are feeling right now, I am so terribly sorry. Thankyou for sharing Pudden with us, she made dark days and nights when I was very ill so much brighter. 
Run free my lovely, we will all miss you x


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So sorry to hear this news. I loved reading of your adventures together. I felt like I came to know you and Pudden as friends. Hopefully your memories of her will begin to ease the pain you are in now.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jazz & Jules and myself are so incredibly sorry for your loss. Pudden will live on in your heart and memories forever. No one can ever take that away. Please care for yourself as Pudden would truly expect that of you.


----------



## sadiegold

Very sorry for your loss. Stories of Pudden always made me smile. Please know you are in our thoughts. Hug.


----------



## amy22

My heart is breaking for you...I am so very sorry for your loss of your Pudden. I am in shock....I'm so sorry. Xxoo RIP Pudden. So so sorry......


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so very sorry about the Pudden. You gave her such a wonderful and exciting life. I know my Angel Babies were there to meet her at the bridge. Run wild and free, sweet Pudden.


----------



## Pudden

thanks all for your thoughts..

y'know, the Pudden died as she lived: joyfully. Just two minutes before her death she was barking and jumping with excitement at the prospect of breakfast. I wish I knew what went wrong and what Mama could have done to avoid it. She'd just been through a vet checkup with flying colors...


----------



## daisydogmom

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Pudden. Thinking of you...


----------



## Bob Dylan

That is exactly how my Bobby died. Playing in the afternoon with my granddaughter and collapsing around midnight. He could not move, even his head, I took him to our ER vet and the rest is history. Hemangiosarcomia! There is nothing you could have done any differently, your love for Pudden is all she needed and she had plenty of that. Keeping you in my prayers, HUGS! She did indeed have a Joyful life!


----------



## tobysmommy

I'm more sorry than words can express. Pudden's stories were a highlight for so many of us, and she will be dearly missed. My thoughts are with you at this time of loss. Thank you for the wonderful life and adventures you shared with Pudden - and with us.

Run free, sweet Pudden, and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry! Pudden was such a special girl and had an amazing life. My thoughts are with you at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so very sorry. I understand. That's why I'm here.


----------



## Sabine

With tears in my eyes I am I am reading about Puddens passing. Es tut mir sehr leid. Gute Nacht Pudden.


----------



## goldenca

I am so sorry to hear of Pudden's passing. I loved hearing about all your dog's adventures. Pudden's threads were probably one of the first things I read when I joined the forum right after my dog passed. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

oh Mama.... I am so very sorry. Pudden was one in a million.... a blessing to go so suddenly but so very hard on those left behind.


----------



## Vhuynh2

RIP Pudden. May she continue to have the world's greatest adventures at the bridge.


----------



## inge

I am so very, very sorry. I loved reading about her adventures with you. Run free, sweet girl...


----------



## Lightning

So sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51

Your adventures with Pudden were one of the first things I read on GRF..I am so sorry for your loss of such a wonderful dog...big hugs...


----------



## Zuca's mom

Just wanted to add my condolences. You gave her the best life. I'm glad you had a friend to help you give her a proper burial. Prayers said for you tonight.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry to hear about Pudden. She had many wonderful adventures with you, things most city dwelling dogs like mine will never experience so thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## HolDaisy

So very sorry for your sudden loss of beautiful Pudden, just heartbreaking  run free sweet girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

So sorry on your loss of Pudden. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mist

I am so sorry, crying buckets for your loss, Pudding was an amazing lady and you gave her the most amazing life, run free sweet girl xx


----------



## honeysmum

I am so sorry for your loss of the beautiful Pudden, you and Pudden had so many wonderful adventures together and reading about them never failed to put a smile on my face, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry about the loss of Pudden. She was an icon for this forum, and such an important member.


----------



## goldensmum

OMG, so very saddened to be reading this, but what a way to go for The Pudden. If ever a golden led a blessed life it was Pudden and I am sure that her adventures will live on in many peoples memories of her. Sending hugs from across the pond.

Run forever free Pudden and slepp softly - you will be so missed


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Pudden. May she live on forever in your heart.


----------



## Deber

When I first joined the forum, your thread of your adventures with Pudden was one of the first I found. I read each of your posts outloud to my DH and together we shared in your adventures, poured over your pictures, laughed and was terribly envious of the life you and Pudden lived. We were overjoyed when you got your pup..and the continued stories. Pudden had the best life, one of freedom and the beautiful area of our last open frontier. I am so sad to hear of her passing, but know she left with a huge smile and a small sigh for knowing she must go. She is now running free, young and with our other Bridge kids. She will know more than they and help them along, I know.

This is just a transition, a small move to a higher plane. She will be watching and waiting for you. For her, this was the way to go. I am sending you hugs and wellwishes. Her story will continue here - forever.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I haven't been here for a while but read about Pudden's passing on Facebook. (thanks Alan) I felt I had to come here to say goodbye and thankyou for sharing Pudden's stories.


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart is aching for you. Losing our beloved Old Gold is so terribly difficult. They become a part of us...and remain a part of us after they go on to new glories.

Peace be with you.


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry about Pudden's going back to Heaven. You sure gave her a Heaven on Earth while she was here.

Hiccup, curl up really close to your Mama.


----------



## Karen519

*Pudden*

It breaks my heart to read about sweet Pudden. 
So glad you were with her when she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.
My Smooch and Snobear have greeted her.
I added Pudden's name to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html#post3554457


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry for you loss of Pudden RIP and fly with the Angels


----------



## Ranger

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Pudden was so lucky to have the life she lived with you...all the adventures, activities and love. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## *Laura*

Oh I am so sorry. Pudden had the most wonderful life full of great adventures. Run free dear Pudden


----------



## doglvr00

I am so sorry for your loss. I loved reading about the adventures of Pudden and Mama. Run free sweet Pudden.


----------



## LibertyME

From Maine to Alaska....My heart aches for you Mama...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

Oh no I am so sorry to read this. Pudden had an awesome life full of love and adventure. I know the pain feels insurmountable but know that you are in our thoughts. Rest softly Pudden. 
Carol


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm going to miss Pudden too, I am so sorry.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry your Pudden has gone. She was a special part of the forum.


----------



## mylissyk

I am so terribly sorry, words are not adequate. You are in out thoughts and prayers Claudia. 

Pudden will forever live on in your stories and pictures, you gave us all such a tremendous gift sharing your adventures with Pudden here on the board.


----------



## kwhit

Oh, no...

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Sweet Pudden...you will be loved and remembered always.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I will miss the stories of your adventures together. I have an image of Pudden holding court at the Bridge... telling all the dogs the stories of her life. What a happy and joyful life it was with you. I am so sorry for your sadness.


----------



## lgnutah

Just read this. My condolences


----------



## Ylan's Mom

I am sorry Pudden's Mom... I was also very close to my heart dog Ylan, I understand how lost one can feel after they are gone. I wish you find ways to honor Pudden's life and blessings to yours.


----------



## fostermom

I am just reading this. The Pudden had a wonderful mom and a wonderful life. I am so sorry for your loss, but rest assured that Pudden isn't sorry she had all that time with the one who loved her most.


----------



## Jaime2061

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news about your Pudden. My heart breaks for you. Run free sweet Pudden.


----------



## Phillyfisher

I am saddened to hear about the passing of Pudden. Her adventures with her devoted Mama, are every dog and human's dream. There are a lot of our bridge dogs gathered around Pudden in heaven saying, "your Mama did what to that moose?!?". You shared a beautiful life together. Thank you so much for sharing it with all of us...


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for the loss of your Pudden. She will live in your heart forever!! You both had a great life together. RIP sweet Pudden.


----------



## tippykayak

I'm just seeing this. I have always loved stories of Pudden and Mama and thought you should write a book about your adventures together. Pudden was really a magical dog, in large part because you spun her stories so wonderfully. I'll miss her too.

Sleep soft, sweet Pudden, and may you dream of barrels of blueberries and frozen mackerel under a big open sky.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So terribly sorry for your loss. Run free Pudden.


----------



## Hali's Mom

Run free dear girl, you will be missed!


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry for your loss. We will all miss Pudden and her adventures. She will live on on this forum. Hugs!


----------



## valibin

I am so sorry for your loss. I read the threads of Pudden today and she had an amazing wonderful life with you.


----------



## 3 goldens

I am so very sorry. The deathof our beloved dogs always hurts so much.


----------



## MelMcGarry

Just reading this. So very sad for your loss of Pudden. The stories of your adventures always brought a smile to my face. Rest in Peace, Pudden ~ you were loved very much.


----------



## Swanolck

I'm sooo sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your stories and adventures of her with us for all these years. Sending hugs to the momma.... RIP Pudden.


----------



## maggiesmommy

I just saw this!!! I'm so sorry! I'm going to miss Pudden's stories about the moose people.


----------



## bemyangell

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((Huggss))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

